# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Депрессия

## Asteriks

*Что такое депрессия и как с ней бороться?*

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*Депрессия: как помочь несчастному человеку?*
_Лина Розовская
Би-би-си, Лондон_

По данным Всемирной организации здравоохранения, в ближайшие 20 лет депрессия станет заболеванием номер один в мире, опередив сердечно-сосудистые заболевания. Развитые страны тратят на борьбу с депрессией миллиарды долларов, однако число жалующихся на этот недуг продолжает расти.
Человек, спрятавший лицо в ладонях
В обществе бытует представление о депрессии как о капризе слабохарактерных людей
Панацеи от депрессии пока не найдено.
Согласно ряду исследований, психотерапия помогает примерно тому же числу людей, что и антидепрессанты, а последние не намного эффективнее плацебо.

*"Несерьезная" болезнь*

Ив, секретарша из Лондона, большую часть своих 48 лет потратила на борьбу с болезнью, для описания которой она с трудом подбирает слова.
"Это не опишешь. Просто так плохо на душе, что хочется залезть с головой под одеяло и больше никогда, никогда из-под него не вылезать, - говорит Ив. – Ты не готов умереть – у тебя же семья, обязательства. Но и жить ты тоже не хочешь – это ведь уже не жизнь".
Впервые семейный врач поставил Ив диагноз депрессия, когда ей было 17 лет. С тех пор врачи с готовностью прописывали Ив антидепрессанты, но мало кто из окружающих воспринимал ее болезнь всерьез.
"Мне говорили: это просто жизнь, – объясняет Ив. – Но я-то знала, что проблемы не делают других людей такими несчастными, как я".

В обществе продолжает бытовать представление о депрессии как о капризе слабохарактерных людей, врачи говорят о том, что это заболевание с физическими симптомами, которое необходимо лечить, как любое другое. Хотя лечат депрессию не только таблетками, но и "разговорами".

----------


## vova230

Это скорее всего просто одиночество, которое человек переживает очень остро. Наверное поэтому многие и обращаются к психоаналитику, для того чтобы просто поговорить, потому как друзья так заняты, что им некогда просто выслушать человека.

----------


## Asteriks

Разве только одиночество может стать причиной депрессии? Нет других поводов?

----------


## Serj_2k

> Разве только одиночество может стать причиной депрессии? Нет других поводов?


есть. колкое, плохое, либо правдивое слово, сказанное в "нужный" момент ....

----------


## Asteriks

От правды ещё никто в депрессию не впадал. 
Вспомнился случай, времён эдак постсоветских, когда мужчина на каком-то литейном производстве в топку бросился. Потому что семью кормить нечем было. Безвыходность, слабый характер. Хотя... Не нам судить. Каким характером надо обладать, чтобы сжечь себя заживо?

----------


## Serj_2k

> От правды ещё никто в депрессию не впадал.


ага, если только она не наводит на глубокие суицидальные мысли, например ....

----------


## vova230

Да, в притчах выложенных ZYOBRA-70 есть рецепт от депрессии. Нужно просто дать почувствовать, что этот человек просто кому-то очень нужен. Что от него зависит судьба других, вот тогда может и получится отвлечь человека от дурных мыслей и избавиться от депрессии

----------


## Asteriks

Про мысли согласна, один мальчик знакомый признался в подобных мыслях, но это максимализм подростковый. Но не от правды же.

----------


## Lvenok

Депрессия....
Чувство одиночества (или же наоборот, необходимость его), забиться в угол, чтобы не мешали. Копаться в себе и делать ещё хуже. Плохое настроение или точнее - отсутствие его. 
Может людям она необходима? Некоторым нравится в ней находится - только почему, непонимаю. 
Но порой накатывает она, причины немогу сказать какие. Бывает даже после  продолжительного хорошего настроения, какбы разрядка такая. 
Ничего не делаю - просто сижу с книжкой или включаю спокойную музыку. Депрессия сама уходит так же, как и приходит - без предупреждения и спроса)))

----------


## BiZ111

От правды можно впасть в депрессняк такой силы, что выводить потом придётся медикаметозно. ПРимеры приводить не хочу, мало ли...тьфу-тьфу-тьфу

----------

